# Double trubble



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

This my new painting of 2 bulldogs I loved doing this portrait painting of the doge for the family as the dog on the right has cancer and the family loved my work and asked me to paint them they where truly made up with it and felt so good they will have him in the family for a very long time still


----------

